# 280 fps?



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

anyoneshooting a bow that fast or faster with fingers?

Tell total specs ofyour set up.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

Most of the 3 D ers are shooting that fast or around 275 fps. Several IBO boys are shooting faster with accuracy. THe majority are shooting right on 280 with Xring accuracy.It is no problem with CXL2s or fatboys or ACEs or redlines. 60 to 65 lbs. I have found around 280 to 278 is my number and not 280 to 285 like some I know.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*280+*

i shot at 60 lbs my xt3000 protec with 9.3 400s shot only 266 30.5 draw and 28.5 inch arrow


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I shoot 285 with Gold Tip 22's


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I shoot 290fps with Litespeed 400's, 100 grain points and quick spin vanes.

Bow is a Bowtech Constitution 05 model at around 60lbs and just over 30.5" draw.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

My Bowtech Pro 40 does 284 fps at 60# with 316 grain Easton Fatboys off my fingers at 28 inch draw.

My Pro 40 Dually would be even faster but I shoot that bow with a release although I have shot it with fingers but never chrono'd it.

My Mathew Conquest would be just under 280 at 5 grains/pound at 28 inch draw.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My APA Anaconda is 318 fps fast by 29" draw lenght and 74 lbs draw wheight. The arrow is a Carbon Express CX 400 select with 125 grain German Kinetic broad head and a total wheight of 418 grain. By this speed I hit a one Dollar coin at 20 yards continuously.


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

For my IBO bow next year I will be shooting a Conquest 4, 60 lbs, with easton lightspeed 400 arrows at 304 fps. So far they seem to be grouping well out to 50 yards. For my ASA bow, I'll be shooting fatboy 500 arrows at 282 fps.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

caracal said:


> My APA Anaconda is 318 fps fast by 29" draw lenght and 74 lbs draw wheight. The arrow is a Carbon Express CX 400 select with 125 grain German Kinetic broad head and a total wheight of 418 grain. By this speed I hit a one Dollar coin at 20 yards continuously.


caracal .... not familiar at all with the APA lineup , what does that bow have for vibration , shock , etc , and also the roll over on the cams , is it harsh , smooth , somewhere in between , quiet , noisy ?????? just whatever you can tell me about your bow ......... Thanks , Dan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ia bhtr said:


> caracal .... not familiar at all with the APA lineup , what does that bow have for vibration , shock , etc , and also the roll over on the cams , is it harsh , smooth , somewhere in between , quiet , noisy ?????? just whatever you can tell me about your bow ......... Thanks , Dan


Hi Dan,

In the last 8 years I shoot the Mathews Conquest series with my best contentment. But then I got a APA Anaconda.
This bow is very quiet, ideal for hunting and archery, the vibration is like zero ( with or without the rubber dampener on limbs and string ). The cam is harsh ( I needed 2 weeks to pull and hold this bow in relaxing manner like my Conquest ). The let of is only 65 % by a valley of 0,078 ". 
The strings and cables are from Vapor Trail, but this is not the best stuff in my opinion. The peep twists after more than 100 shoots slightly, for this reason I change the cables and string for Winner`s Choice. Now every shoot is like the last shoot.
With a 380 grain arrow by 74 lbs and a draw length of 29" I got a real speed from 322 to 324 fps.
This is the fastest bow I had every shoot without loosed accuracy.
I hope you understand my bad english


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

caracal , your english is just fine  ....... the harsh cam you speak of , I assume you mean it is hard to get it to break over , then my question would be ...... does it have a pretty drastic letoff at the breakover , or does it drop into letoff smoothly ....... ( I know what I want to ask here , just not doing a good job of wording it  ) .. Thanks Dan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ia bhtr said:


> caracal , your english is just fine  ....... the harsh cam you speak of , I assume you mean it is hard to get it to break over , then my question would be ...... does it have a pretty drastic letoff at the breakover , or does it drop into letoff smoothly ....... ( I know what I want to ask here , just not doing a good job of wording it  ) .. Thanks Dan


Dan,

You presumption is exactly what I would say. The let of is drastic, this was my problem in the first time if I change from Mathews to APA. The letoff came so quick, I was so surprised that the bow pull me back again because the valley is so short. I think the cams are the same like the Bowtech cams.
In spring I will try to get a Anaconda with 80 lbs draw weight, so that I can shoot a cape buffalo in one of next years in Africa.
I hope this answer of you question helps a little.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Good review of the APA bow, caracal! Sounds like a great bow!

My Protec with 3000 limbs, 30.5" draw, 60# and 325 grain CXL 250's runs right at 292. Maxed out at 62# is 297-299 range.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

oops, I made a mistake. This was what I wrote " With a 380 grain arrow by 74 lbs and a draw length of 29" I got a real speed from 322 to 324 fps. "
But right is, the weight of the arrow is 360 grain. Sorry:embara:


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

That is fast! No problems with accuracy I assume or you wouldn't be shooting it?! Do you have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

No picture in the moment, but if I am back from my work I post a picture. Here is 5:00 AM in the morning and I must go to my job now


----------



## Jacob Wukie (Dec 18, 2004)

Last time I competed with compound I shot the 2005 Bowtech Constitution w/ easton lightspeed 400's at 286 fps and 29.5 in draw.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*How fast is fast?*

I shoot mid 270's with 72# 29 1/2 draw, 420 grain CX's. Wicked accurate.


----------

